# Where Can I Get A Wodent Wheel?



## Akkarin (May 29, 2012)

Have heard that they are good for rats, does anyone know where I can buy one? Or have any suggestions on alternatives?


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

You'll struggle to find a wodent wheel, but silent spinners are a good alternative. You can also make your own using a large bowl or planter and a roller skate wheel.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Is It for mice?
If so I use an 8inch savic rolly wheel for my two mice.
It's a great size because they don't curl there tails.
I took the middle spindle out and Greased it with cooking oil so now it's silent.


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

You can order them direct from the makers, here. It's not a very streamlined website by any means, and because it's US to UK the postage is high, but even with that it doesn't work out much more than buying one from a third party seller in the UK. The big benefit of getting it direct though is choosing your own colours.  Bear in mind shipping from across the pond normally takes about two weeks, sometimes three.

If you're not bothered by colour choice, I've heard good things about this site, but I haven't tried them myself.

Oh, and a quick size guide: the Junior size is 8" diameter, the Senior is 11", and the Wobust is 12".  I'm afraid you'll need to ask a ratty person for what size you'll need, but I use the Junior size for dwarf hamsters, and my Syrian had a Senior for a while, so my bet would be on the Wobust.


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

On the site it says senior for female rats and wobust for males. I'd say get the wobust so you can use it for both


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

The senior isn't really big enough for girly rats either. The wobust is a good size though.


----------



## Dannie (Jun 16, 2012)

I have a brand new wodent wheel I want to get rid of if you want to buy one? It's brand new purple and black and has a sandy insert. I got it from college as they ordered one too many!they bought it from the states for £30. They will sell for £25 with P&P included!


----------



## Dannie (Jun 16, 2012)

I have a brand new wodent wheel I want to get rid of if you want to buy one? It's brand new purple and black and has a sandy insert. I got it from college as they ordered one too many!they bought it from the states for £30. They will sell for £25 with P&P included!:001_smile:


----------



## Akkarin (May 29, 2012)

Dannie said:


> I have a brand new wodent wheel I want to get rid of if you want to buy one? It's brand new purple and black and has a sandy insert. I got it from college as they ordered one too many!they bought it from the states for £30. They will sell for £25 with P&P included!:001_smile:


Only just seen this. What size is the wodent wheel?


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

totally off subject, but i take it Akkarin that you have read trudi canavans books? they are my fav trilogy ever! i also had a rat called Akkarin, Lorlen and Osen


----------



## Akkarin (May 29, 2012)

CRL said:


> totally off subject, but i take it Akkarin that you have read trudi canavans books? they are my fav trilogy ever! i also had a rat called Akkarin, Lorlen and Osen


Haha yep, they're brilliant, I use names from the book for most of my user names online.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

im always CRL or CrazyRatLady on forums. i have read The High Lord so many times i know it word for word when reading it. its falling apart. 
i shall post pics of my 3 boys named after the books characters. 
This is Akkarin








This is Lorlen








and This is Osen








all 3 were rescues and have sadly passed away.


----------



## Akkarin (May 29, 2012)

Very cute, sorry to hear they passed.

Im off on holiday on monday and think i will read them again then . Havent read any of the traitor spy books yet not sure if they are going to live up to the other trilogy.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

ive read both of them and have the 3rd on preorder. tbh they are not as good as the black magician trilogy. i think akkarin bought so much to the book. dont get me wrong they are good books just not AS good. do you like the age of five trilogy?


----------



## Akkarin (May 29, 2012)

I thought it was good but it just wasn't the black magician trilogy. I don't think you can beat them, talking about them has made me want to read them even more agin now lol not sure if I can wait until monday.


----------

